# Considering a Jamis bike or Trek bike, need input please



## HYDE16 (May 14, 2009)

Hello MTBR members,

I'm just getting started in Mountain biking and I'm looking to buy two new bikes for my wife and I. I am looking for a front suspension bike, preferably with disc breaks, a more comfortable seat, lighter frame and within the $300 per bike range (I have to buy 2 at the same time! :madman: ).

We would primarily be riding off-road at Ringwood State Park and paved routes at Rockland Lake and on the roads near the New Jersey shore.
Basically the bikes will be used on off-road mountain trails, street and sandy streets down the shore.

I'm really interested in the *Jamis Trail X2* bike after visiting a local shop but I am also considering a *Trek 3900 Disc*.
Both bikes offer exactly what I'm looking for and they are in the same price range at the local stores.

I'm stuck when it comes down to specifications. I know these are starter bikes but I'm looking for the best quality components so these bikes last a long time.
Can anyone (preferably owners of either bike) tell me which bike may be better when it comes down to quality and specifications?

*Here are a summary of the specifications:*

*TREK 3900 DISC*

Sizes: 13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Frame: Alpha White Aluminum w/externally relieved head tube, bi-axial down tube, disc compatible dropouts
Fork / Front Suspension: SR Suntour XCT V2 w/preload, 80mm
Headset: VP-A76C-TK, 1 1/8" semi-cartridge, sealed
Wheels: Alloy front hub, Shimano RM30 rear hub; Matrix 550 rims w/brushed sidewalls
Tires: Bontrager Connection Trail, 26x2.0"; 27 tpi
Front Derailleur: Shimano C050
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera
Shiftlevers: Shimano EF50, 8 speed
Chain: 42/34/24
Cassette: SRAM PG830 11-32, 8 speed
Crankset: SR Suntour XCC-T102 42/34/24
BB Set: Not known
Pedals: Nylon platform
Brakeset: Promax mechanical discs w/Shimano EF50 levers
Handlebars: Bontrager Approved, 30mm rise
Stem: Bontrager Approved, 25 degree
Grips: Bontrager Select
Seat Post: Bontrager SSR, 20mm offset
Saddle: Bontrager Approved
Color: Matte Khacki or Metallic Blue-Brushed Silver
Weight: Not known

*JAMIS TRAIL X2*

Sizes: M: 12", 14", 15.5", 17", 19", 21" W: 12", 14", 17.5"
Frame: Enduro II frame design, 7005 aluminum main tubes, replaceable derailleur hanger
Fork / Front Suspension: XC Suspension, alloy crown, coil spring, 60mm travel
Headset: VP threadless, 1 1/8"
Wheels: Weinmann ZAC19 double-wall rims, 32H, alloy disc hubs with QR, 14g nickel-plated spokes
Tires: CST XC knobbie, 26" x 1.95"
Front Derailleur: Shimano TZ30 31.8mm top pull 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera M340
Shiftlevers: Shimano Acera ST-EF50 EZ-Fire Plus, 21-speed
Chain: KMC Z51
Cassette: Indexed 7-speed freewheel, 13-28
Crankset: Forged alloy crank arms, 42/34/24 rings, 170mm
BB Set: Sealed cartridge, 68 x 122.5mm
Pedals: ATB platform, hi-impact resin cage & body
Brakeset: Tektro Io mechanical disc brakes and Shimano levers
Handlebar: Jamis XC riser, 6˚ sweep x 13mm rise x 620mm wide 
Stem: Jamis XC alloy threadless, 10˚ rise, 90mm (12-14"), 100mm (15.5-17"), 120mm (19-21")
Grips: Kraton for trigger-shift
Seat Post: Jamis alloy micro-adjust, 27.2 x 300mm, with alloy QR clamp 
Saddle: Jamis ATB , SL cover, protective front and rear guards 
Color: M: Bone or Sludge W: Bone
Weight: 32.30 lbs

Thanks ahead of time for your help and input!
Can't wait to get out on a bike and participate in this forum!

-Ryan


----------



## Lukem (Oct 17, 2008)

Both of these bikes are equipped with entry-level components, and component package on each bike appears to be about equal. Both Trek and Jamis have a lifetime warrantee on their frames. Really it comes down to which bike you feel the most comfortable on, because that is the bike on which you will have the most fun. It doesn't sound like you will be doing anything too extreme, so both of these bikes will suit your needs very well.

The Trek does have an 8 speed cassette and an extra 20mm of travel, but neither of these are really huge advantages. Some people complain about low-end Bontrager (Trek's in-house brand) components, but I have never owned a Trek and can't say much about it. I own a Jamis and I really like it. I see a fair amount of Jamis Trail bikes around on campus as well.

Are the bikes from the same shop, or different shops? Buy the most comfortable bike after taking each of them for a test ride, but keep in mind the workers in the LBS should be polite, helpful, and not make you feel dumb for asking questions. If you don't feel comfortable at the shop, then don't give them your money. Hope that helps.


----------



## cajun1 (May 5, 2009)

Well, I'm kinda new at this too but I did just get a new bike after a few months of looking and searching every possible candidate. I really like Jamis alot. It seems in their higher end bikes that you get alot more bike for the money. As far as these two go, I'd probably go with the Trek if the price is in fact equal. Just looking over the specs, I notice the trek has 80mm travel fork vs 60mm and it has a preload adjustment whereas the Jamis either does not or does not specify. My only other question is if the Trek has double wall rims or not. Again, price being equal, I'd probably go with the trek in this instance. Also, don't forget probably the most important thing, which one fits you best.


----------

